# How to transfer from top bar to langstroth



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

most simple solution is to cut the brood comb off and rubber band into lang frames, I don't mess with putting in capped honey combs when I cut out, it's too messy. Keep the honey and put a little feed to them. Once they are established into their new hive, then requeen.


----------



## AdamBeal (Aug 28, 2013)

This thread may help:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?309523-Converting-a-top-bar-hive-to-a-langstoth

My top bar survived the winter and I split it into a lang. I just took a couple of frames of brood (in your case maybe all frames if you are moving everything) and then I held them over the lang and brushed the bees off them into the lang. I setup a small table out near my hive which helped. I then laid the top bar combs onto the lang deep frame and cut the top bar comb to fit the lang frame and used rubber bands to hold in place. Finally put it in the lang. The split is doing good the bees ate through the rubber bands and wax the top bar comb in place in the lang frame now.


----------

